# Riley my 13 year old beautiful boy



## Jrsygrl (Aug 9, 2017)

On Monday I had to make the most difficult decision of putting my 13 year old golden to sleep. Every day I thanked God for giving me this most precious gift . Every day I told Riley how much I loved him and what joy he brought to my life. I know he's at peace now and with my other golden Maggie. My Riley was so special so very special.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

So sorry, he's a beautiful boy, the worst part of these golden is the day you have to say goodbye, I'm on day 16 and cry like a little baby every day .


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost Riley.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry about your boy Riley.....13 wonderful years, that's what I had with my first golden.... my thoughts are with you!!!!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I think what gets us the most, when they die, is not that a dog was lost - it's part soulmate. Two creatures intertwined, for 10, 12, or 13+ years. It is always an unequal merger - one of the partners in the relationship has the upper hand, gets to make all the decisions, and basically runs everything.

But the human gets to help out too. 

Wishing you peace, when the grieving has passed. RIP sweet Riley.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry about Sweet Riley . May all your wonderful memories bring you some solace.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my... That is the 3rd Riley we lost in the Golden Community this week. You are right when you say your Riley was a special gift. Somethings in life you just can't understand ...like the love that flows out of a Golden onto it's human pack. •S•P•E•C•I•A•L•

Godspeed to your special Golden Riley.

dlm ny country


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

I am so very sorry about Riley!
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List, and I know my Smooch and Snobear will be watching over him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci Bear (Sep 17, 2017)

Blessings and healing to you and your family


----------

